# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Best joke in the world

## Maciamo

That's official now, here is the best joke in the world (but what does that mean ?). 

Check the competition's main site at : www.laughlab.co.uk

----------


## thomas

Maciamo, this article made my day, thanks for posting.  :Laughing:

----------


## moyashi

The weasel one was pretty funny.

The hunters sort of sounds like the tech support joke.

I grew up in Western New York state and racial jokes especially ones towards Poles were on top of the list. Later Puerto Rican ones came later. While in California Mexican jokes were up with Blonds and what not.

My mother keeps sending me jokes about how lazy and what not men are. jezzz whiz ... what am I?

----------


## Maciamo

Racial jokes, along with quizz (what is round, blue... ?), were popular when I was in primary school, till about the age of 10. After that they have become puerile (or of very bad taste, esp. on concentration camps). I'd put he hunter joke in these childish jokes as well. They don't make me laugh anymore (heard too many).

I liked the 2 weasels at the bar joke (not so the weasel in the army). I like jokes that surprise you at the end. Most of the time, they are easily predictable and therefore not funny.

----------

